# Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

						Microsofts Forschungsabteilung hat in einem aktuellen Diskussionspapier die eigene Vision der Zukunft des Cloud-Speichers vorgestellt. Quarzglas sei der Schlüssel, um dem steigenden Online-Speicherbedarf zu decken und soll zugleich konventionelle Massenspeicher-Technologien vollständig ersetzen. Einsatzbereit ist "Project Silicia" allerdings noch nicht. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*


----------



## Krabonq (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Ich freue mich auf die Datenkristalle aus diversen Sci Fi Werken!


----------



## Bevier (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Spannende Technik, auch wenn die Idee dahinter nicht neu ist. Für Cloud-Speicher könnte diese Lösung perfekt sein, auch wenn nachträgliche Korrekturen unmöglich sind. Aber, abseits des technischen Aspekts, bleibt es für MICH uninteressant, da ich meine Daten keiner im Grunde genommen jedem (staatliche und privatwirtschaftliche Dienste) jederzeit offen ständen...


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Hoffe das ist nicht nur heiße Luft und das Konzept hat wirklich so große speicherreserven.


----------



## Krabonq (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



Bevier schrieb:


> Für Cloud-Speicher könnte diese Lösung perfekt sein, auch wenn nachträgliche Korrekturen unmöglich sind.



Perfekt ist es eigentlich für nur einen einzigen Fall:
Backups, die kein schnelles Wiedereinspielen benötigen.

Der Lageort (bei mir oder einem Anbieter) ist dabei egal.


----------



## Terracresta (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Ersetzen wird es wohl nichts, aber für ein finales Back durchaus interessant. Frag sich, ob man alle Daten in einem Gang schreiben muss, oder ob es wie bei Multisession-CDs möglich ist, die Daten zu erweitern.

Das mit dem Cloud können sie aber sparen, denn die Technologie hat ja erst mal nichts mit Cloud (ohnehin nur ein Modewort) zu tun. Ich würde meine Backups in offline Reichweite haben wollen.


----------



## Bandicoot (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Klingt echt interessant, mal sehen was draus wird. Da bekommt man ja seine gesammten Spiele und Daten auf ne Glasscheibe so groß wie eine Schallplatte. 
Oder UHD Filme auf ne Kontaktlinse gespeicht.

Na mal sehen was draus wird. Das sie ewig halten ist sehr brauchbar dabei.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Sehr interessant. Und wenn wir mal nicht mehr existieren, finden vielleicht Ausserirdische  diese Datenträger, über das Wissen der Menschheit.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film "A.I.".


----------



## MCMLI (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Das ist die ideale dauerhafte Speichermöglichkeit für riesige Datenmengen und die ideale Hardwareergänzung zur Blockchain. Mit der vielfachen Redundanz solcher nicht mehr veränderbaren und dauerhaften Speichermedien wird Geschichtsverfälschung über die Zeit damit endgültig unmöglich. 

Lesen und Schreiben von Silicia Speicherplatten muss trotz der riesigen speicherbaren Datenmengen nicht unbedingt langsam sein, wenn man anstelle der 1-Bit Schreib- und Lesetechnik wie bei CD‘s oder DVD‘s z.B. ganze Zeilen oder Blöcke mit DLP-Laser/Spiegeln schreibt und liest.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Per se interessant diese datenkristalle (yeah stargate) aber die Dinger sind wirklich nur als einmal Speicher interessant 
Also für den heimanwender vllt um ne Konsole oder n 8k Fernseher zu füttern wenn es schneller liest als die internet Bandbreite hergibt.
Ich für meinen teil hab mittlerweile sämtliche optische datenträger (cds/Dvd) ja sogar bücher aus Papier  aussortiert aus meiner Wohnung. 
Statessen fliegt hier ne externe 1tb Festplatte und 2 oder 3 USB Sticks rum und der Rest regelt die 100MBit Leitung

Nur die fotoalben meiner Frau werden nicht digitalisiert


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Ich warte heute noch auf die Tesa Technology 

der nächste Hit wieder mal Quarz usw usw


----------



## sterreich (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Also im Prinzip GlassMasterDiscs mit mehr Dimensionen und dadurch Speicherplatz?
Daten in Glas zu speichern ist alles andere als neu.


----------



## fire2002de (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

sobald ich schon "Cloud" höre... läuft es mir kalt den Rücken herunter... und Microsoft gebe ich meine Daten ganz sicher nicht freiwillig...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

"_Für Endverbraucher sei Project Silicia letztlich nicht gedacht. Man wolle sich ausschließlich auf einen effizienten Einsatz im Bereich der Cloud konzentrieren_."

Wie "unerwartet" .... bis auch diese (nicht mehr ganz so neue) Technologie mainstreamtauglich geworden ist... 

Um die Unschärfe zu umgehen, könnte man die Quarzscheibe auch von beiden Seiten Beschreiben und Lesen, sodaß "nur" 50 Schichten im Wege stehen. Oder man verwendet einen Quarzwürfel, welcher gleich von 6 Seiten zugänglich ist und zudem erheblich mehr Daten speichern kann.


----------



## Krabonq (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Um die Unschärfe zu umgehen, könnte man die Quarzscheibe auch von beiden Seiten Beschreiben und Lesen, sodaß "nur" 50 Schichten im Wege stehen.



Macht Leselaufwerke ungemein teurer, weil dadurch von mehreren Seiten gelesen werden muss.
Entweder per zweitem Laser oder Umdrehmechanik (fehleranfälliger).


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Spätestens ab dann vergisst das Internet nichts mehr. Wenn dann noch datensammelnde Unternehmen und Behörden auf diese Speichertechnologie haben, wirds schwer diese wieder löschen zu lassen, wenn dann pro Quarzscheibe 3 Bit an Daten drauf sind, die nicht unter eine Löschpflicht fallen.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Sehe ich genauso. An sich eine interessante Technologie, aber die Daten die man auf diese Datenträger schreibt wären dann unlöschbar. 
Halte ich im Internet für eine ganz - ganz - ganz schlechte Idee.


----------



## hanfi104 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Ich seh dein Einsatzzweck eher im Bereich Archivierung von Büchern und anderen alten, nicht mehr veränderbaren Daten, als in der Cloud.
HDDs sind ja gerade so erfolgreich, weil man viel Speichern kann und trotzdem noch nachbearbeiten kann.


----------



## sterreich (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Macht Leselaufwerke ungemein teurer, weil dadurch von mehreren Seiten gelesen werden muss.
> Entweder per zweitem Laser oder Umdrehmechanik (fehleranfälliger).



Das wär halt dann eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung. Wenn der Kostenfaktor für die Lesezeit schwerer wiegt wird das sicher umgesetzt werden. Alternativ gebe es ja sogar die Möglichkeit von "Dual Layer", also 100 Schichten pro Seite und damit doppelte Speichermenge.


----------



## Krabonq (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



sterreich schrieb:


> Das wär halt dann eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung. Wenn der Kostenfaktor für die Lesezeit schwerer wiegt wird das sicher umgesetzt werden. Alternativ gebe es ja sogar die Möglichkeit von "Dual Layer", also 100 Schichten pro Seite und damit doppelte Speichermenge.



Das machen aber andere Speichermedien bereits besser.

Noch mehr Schichten würde ja zu noch mehr Verfälschung bei der Messung führen, welche korrigiert werden muss.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



fire2002de schrieb:


> sobald ich schon "Cloud" höre... läuft es mir kalt den Rücken herunter... und Microsoft gebe ich meine Daten ganz sicher nicht freiwillig...


Geht mir ähnlich, wobei man Daten, die man aus welchen Gründen auch immer in die Cloud hochladen möchte, ja auch auf dem Client verschlüsseln kann. Stichwort Boxcryptor oder Cryptomator. Ein gewisser Zweifel ist natürlich angebracht, weil die Geheimdienste ja aktiv daran arbeiten, die Verschlüsselung unbemerkt von den Nutzern möglichst löcherig zu machen. Aber wenigstens Microsoft, Dropbox, Amazon, werauchimmer könnten immerhin nicht ohne Weiteres solche Daten analysieren.

Eine serienreife Technologie für große Mengen Daten wäre definitiv sinnvoll, wenn nicht gar längst nötig, um in den unzähligen Serverfarmen die längst überfällige Ablösung der guten alten Festplatte zu ermöglichen, mit oder ohne Cloud. Was man allein durch die Einsparung der Motoren an Strom sparen würde! Natürlich gesetzt den Fall, dass diese neue Technologie nicht genau so viel Strom benötigen würde.

Was dieses ewige Thema Cloud angeht werde ich bis zum Ende meines Lebens nicht begreifen, warum so viele Leute offenbar bereit sind, sich von einer funktionierenden Internetleitung komplett abhängig zu machen. Alles wird bzw. soll gestreamt werden: Musik, Filme, Fernsehen, Spiele und auch sämtliche Daten, die man heute noch lokal auf dem Rechner hat. Seitdem ich Internet habe (das muss irgendwann Ende der 1990er gewesen sein), habe ich bereits vier mehrstündige Totalausfälle des Internets erlebt, an drei verschiedenen Wohnorten. Man stelle sich vor, was passiert, wenn z. B. der Inhaber eines kleinen Unternehmens, der keine eigene NAS betreiben will, genau dann auf seine in der Cloud gespeicherten Daten nicht zugreifen kann, wenn er gerade eine dringende Verhandlung mit einem Kunden führen muss. Ja, es wäre dämlich, seine Daten nur in der Cloud zu speichern, aber die Betreiber der diversen Clouds versuchen ja seit Jahren uns genau dazu zu überreden. Wenn man sieht, wie viele Firmen keinerlei Backup-Strategie haben, wäre ich überhaupt nicht überrascht, wenn so manche(r) Firmenchef(in) schon heute die wichtigsten Daten ausschließlich in der Cloud vorhält.

Oder wenn ich gerade mal Lust auf ein Spiel habe und gleichzeitig sogar Zeit. Das ist in der Regel ein bis zweimal die Woche der Fall. Wenn ausgerechnet dann wieder mal irgendwo einem Server ein Pups quer sitzt und ich deshalb mein tolles, gestreamtes Spiel nicht spielen kann, finde ich das nicht witzig. Oder wenn ich mit meiner Frau einen romantischen Filmabend zur Einleitung übergriffigerer Aktivitäten vorhabe und genau dann meine Internetleitung rumspinnt oder ich zum 80. Geburtstag meines Erbonkels eine super animierte und vertonte Diashow über sein Leben in tagelanger Arbeit erstellt habe, die selbstverständlich in der Cloud liegt (ist ja sooo bequem) und gerade dann der Cloudserver wegen eines DOS-Angriffs in die Knie geht... ihr findet bestimmt eigene Beispiele.

Ich kann es drehen und wenden wie ich will: Clouds bieten viele nützliche Anwendungen und Vorteile, aber trotzdem werde ich den Teufel tun, mich davon abhängig zu machen. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Solche Glaswürfelspeicher werden gefühlt alle zwei Jahre als Revolution in der Speichertechnik angepriesen. Bisher ist davon noch nichts auf dem Markt. Weckt mich, wenn es das als finales Produkt zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## xkraid (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Erinnert mich unter anderem an die Datenkristalle aus Babylon 5.

Da es nur einmal beschreibbar ist, kann ich mir das Ganze aber wesentlich besser als CD/DVD/BR Ersatz und zum Archivieren vorstellen als für die Cloud.


----------



## Kondar (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Ich warte heute noch auf die Tesa Technology
> 
> der nächste Hit wieder mal Quarz usw usw



Zehn Gigabyte auf ner Tesa Rolle und das ~ab 1999
Ob Quarz  die nächste "Tesa Rolle" wird oder wirklich im Laden kommt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## BoMbY (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Ohh hey, das Tesa-ROM ist zurück ...


----------



## shadie (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



Bevier schrieb:


> Spannende Technik, auch wenn die Idee dahinter nicht neu ist. Für Cloud-Speicher könnte diese Lösung perfekt sein, auch wenn nachträgliche Korrekturen unmöglich sind. Aber, abseits des technischen Aspekts, bleibt es für MICH uninteressant, da ich meine Daten keiner im Grunde genommen jedem (staatliche und privatwirtschaftliche Dienste) jederzeit offen ständen...



Es gibt auch Unternehmen mit Sitz in Deutschland welche dir versichern können, dass die Daten Safe sind.
Aber ja bei Google sollte man davon ausgehen, dass irgendwo in den AGB Büchern steht, dass google mit den Daten machen kann was Sie wollen.

Aber generell das Thema Cloud zu verteufeln ist einfach zu kurz gesprungen.


----------



## Krabonq (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*

Einige machen sich hier zwar über Tesa als Speichermedium lustig, laut Wikipedia hat das aber durchaus zu einem Produkt geführt, das auch heute noch Verwendung findet:
Tesa – Wikipedia


----------



## Bevier (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



shadie schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Unternehmen mit Sitz in Deutschland welche dir versichern können, dass die Daten Safe sind.
> Aber ja bei Google sollte man davon ausgehen, dass irgendwo in den AGB Büchern steht, dass google mit den Daten machen kann was Sie wollen.
> 
> Aber generell das Thema Cloud zu verteufeln ist einfach zu kurz gesprungen.



Auch ein Unternehmen in Deutschland kann mir vieles versprechen, garantieren können sie nicht, dass irgendeine Behörde nicht Zugriff auf deine Daten hat. Cloud kannst du höchstens für Daten nutzen, die dir letztlich sch***egal sind, irgendetwas von Wert kannst du nicht sichern...


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



shadie schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Unternehmen mit Sitz in Deutschland welche dir versichern können, dass die Daten Safe sind.
> Aber ja bei Google sollte man davon ausgehen, dass irgendwo in den AGB Büchern steht, dass google mit den Daten machen kann was Sie wollen.
> 
> Aber generell das Thema Cloud zu verteufeln ist einfach zu kurz gesprungen.


Ich würde meine wichtigsten Daten niemals einer Cloud anvertrauen.
Die werden bei uns lokal gesichert.


----------



## shadie (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



Bevier schrieb:


> Auch ein Unternehmen in Deutschland kann mir vieles versprechen, garantieren können sie nicht, dass irgendeine Behörde nicht Zugriff auf deine Daten hat. Cloud kannst du höchstens für Daten nutzen, die dir letztlich sch***egal sind, irgendetwas von Wert kannst du nicht sichern...



Wenn du danach gehst darfst du deine wichtigsten Daten nur Offline haben.
Denn in deiner Fritzbox oder what ever ist sicherlich auch eine Lücke die entsprechende Behörden nutzen könnten.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich würde meine wichtigsten Daten niemals einer Cloud anvertrauen.
> Die werden bei uns lokal gesichert.



Jop viel sicherer als in ner Cloud 

Steckt an dem "sicherungsmedium" ein Netzwerkanschluss?

Wenn "nein", dann ist das sicherlich sehr sehr komfortabel darauf zuzugreifen.
Wenn "ja", ist es unsicherer als ne Cloud, weil Einsicht können Behörden bei dir genau so haben wie in ner Cloud.
Zudem kannst du nicht mal ansatzweise die Verfügbarkeit bzw. Sicherheit deiner Daten bieten wie in einer Cloud.
Da werden ganze Rechenzentren "gebackupt".
Der Ottonormalverbraucher hat vielleicht wenns gut läuft ein Backup seiner Daten und das wars.


Das Thema Cloud befindet sich aktuell massiv im Wandel.
Und sehr viele namenhafte Unternehmen setzen heute bzw. in Zukunft immer mehr auf "die Cloud".
Es gibt zudem wesentlich mehr Anbieter als nur Google oder Dropbox.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



shadie schrieb:


> Jop viel sicherer als in ner Cloud
> 
> Steckt an dem "sicherungsmedium" ein Netzwerkanschluss?
> 
> ...


Auf mehreren externen HDDs welche  offline sind.
Ich habe auch überlegt  zumindest eine HDD woanders zu lagern. Falls es mal brennen sollte.


----------



## shadie (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf mehreren externen HDDs welche  offline sind.
> Ich habe auch überlegt  zumindest eine HDD woanders zu lagern. Falls es mal brennen sollte.



Sag ich ja....."sehr komfortabel" das ganze...wie oft machst du pro Woche ein Backup und wie viel Zeit geht dafür drauf?...
Wo anders lagern?
Ja sollte man tun!
Hoffentlich verschlüsselt + weggeschlossen im Tresor ansonsten kommt noch wer an die Daten.

Über was für Daten sprechen wir denn in einem "normalen" Haushalt?
Welche Daten dürfen denn keines Weg´s "in die Cloud"?

Ich handhabe das bei mir zu Hause so, dass ich einen Homeserver besitze.
Daran klemmen 1x 8TB auf die die wichtigsten Daten + Daten bei denen es schade wäre wenn Sie weg wären welche 1x die Woche kopiert werden (vollautomatischer Abgleich was wurde gelöscht was kam dazu, dann syncen und fertig)

Zudem habe ich ein Konto bei einem deutschen Cloudanbieter bei dem ich sogar weiß, wo das Rechenzentrum steht.
Da Synce ich täglich meine wichtigsten Daten.
Daten die auf keinen Fall verloren gehen dürfen.
Da sprechen wir über ca. 50GB Speicher, gemietet habe ich vorsorglich 500GB was mich natürlich etwas mehr kostet als die 9,99 €/1000GB bei Google.
Aber was noch vollkommen im Rahmen ist.


Es gibt mittlerweile eine Vielzahl an Cloudanbietern.
Es gibt Cloudanbieter welche sogar von deutschen Banken genutzt werden und die haben denke ich weitaus sensiblere Daten als wir.
Zudem ist es im Bankengeschäft extrem schwer überhaupt "anbieten zu können", da gelten sehr sehr strenge Sicherheitsregularien.
Es gibt sogar Cloudanbieter die dir garantieren, dass deine Daten "Atombombensicher sind" / kein Scherz:
In diesem Bunker lagern Daten atombombensicher - Multimedia | heute.at


Ich will hier niemanden bekehren, mir geht nur das ewige geeier "Cloud ist böse" auf die Eier.
Die Eisenbahn war früher auch Böse und heute fahre ich jeden Tag mit etwas ähnlichem auf die Arbeit.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



shadie schrieb:


> Sag ich ja....."sehr komfortabel" das ganze...


Hat aber noch einen anderen Vorteil. Wenn mal ein Virus aufn Rechner sein sollte kann er nicht darauf gelangen.
Ich kenne welche die haben dauerhaft ihre externen Festplatten per USB angeschlossen. Wenn man sich dann Ransomware einfängt... gute Nacht!



> wie oft machst du pro Woche ein Backup und wie viel Zeit geht dafür drauf?...


Unterschiedlich. Mache ich alles manuell je nachdem was neu dazu gekommen und wie wichtig es mir ist.



> Hoffentlich verschlüsselt + weggeschlossen im Tresor ansonsten kommt noch wer an die Daten.


Naja, ich will mal nicht übertreiben.
Außerdem, nachher ist der Schlüssel futscht oder es passiert ein anderes Missgeschick und ich komme nicht mehr an die Daten ran.



> Über was für Daten sprechen wir denn in einem "normalen" Haushalt?
> Welche Daten dürfen denn keines Weg´s "in die Cloud"?


Das sind hauptsächlich Familienbilder und Videos. Und Musik. Das ist mir am wichtigsten!
Die anderen Sachen kann ich jederzeit wieder herstellen. Bzw Spiele über Steam runterladen usw.



> Ich handhabe das bei mir zu Hause so, dass ich einen Homeserver besitze.
> Daran klemmen 1x 8TB auf die die wichtigsten Daten + Daten bei denen es schade wäre wenn Sie weg wären welche 1x die Woche kopiert werden (vollautomatischer Abgleich was wurde gelöscht was kam dazu, dann syncen und fertig)
> 
> Zudem habe ich ein Konto bei einem deutschen Cloudanbieter bei dem ich sogar weiß, wo das Rechenzentrum steht.
> ...


Kannst du ja gerne so machen!



> Ich will hier niemanden bekehren, mir geht nur das ewige geeier "Cloud ist böse" auf die Eier.
> Die Eisenbahn war früher auch Böse und heute fahre ich jeden Tag mit etwas ähnlichem auf die Arbeit.


Tja, ich bin da eben skeptisch.


*Edit: *Wobei... wenn meine Steamsammlung noch ne Ecke größer wird, wäre es wohl besser auch noch ein Backup  vom Steamordner zu machen.  Aber noch ist es überschaubar.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cloud-Speicher der Zukunft: Microsofts "Project Silicia" soll 360 TB im Format einer DVD speichern können*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Spätestens ab dann vergisst das Internet nichts mehr. Wenn dann noch datensammelnde Unternehmen und Behörden auf diese Speichertechnologie haben, wirds schwer diese wieder löschen zu lassen, wenn dann pro Quarzscheibe 3 Bit an Daten drauf sind, die nicht unter eine Löschpflicht fallen.



Genau dieser Aspekt dürfte der k.o.-Schlag für das Medium im geplanten Einsatzgebiet sein. Viele Daten sollen nur zeitweise in der Cloud abrufbar sein und nicht nur EU-Bürger mit entsprechend garantierten Rechten, auch Unternehmen weltweit mit einem gesunden Maß an Vorsicht gegenüber Sicherheitslücken und Industriespionage werden regelmäßig auf die vollständige Löschung von Daten bestehen. Die ist bei ROMs nur durch die Vernichtung ganzer Medien möglich, respektive wenn Microsoft sich an gute Server-Standards hält und Daten Redundant gegen unbeabsichtigen Verlust speichert: Durch die Vernichtung ganzer Datenträgerpakete. Jedesmal 1 PB in die Tonne zu treten, wenn eine Datei gelöscht wurde, dürfte teuer und zeitaufwendig sein.


----------

